# 3x3 Shapemods Competition



## BritishKitties (Jan 25, 2016)

*3x3 Shapemods competition!*
--------------------------
*General Info*
This is a unofficial competition for the various popular 3x3 shape mods that our out there.

This competition will consist of the following events (All names are from the cubicle.us):
Mirror Blocks
Windmill Cube
Barrel Cube (Round or octangular)
Ghost Cube
Fisher Cube
Axis Cube
Mastermorphix
--------------------------
*Competitor Info*
If you want to compete just post your results for any of the events on this thread.

Currently (Subject to change) only 50 competitors will be allowed to compete and anyone who submits results afterwards will not be counted in the final results

After 50 competitors have posted their results I will make a list for each event out of the averages

Averages will be 3/5 and it would be nice if you could do the math for me 

Scrambles are:
1. L B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L B2 U' B L U2 D' L2 F' R' D' L2 B2 L' B2 R2 L2
2. L2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 R B F U' B' D2 F L' D' U' B2 R2
3. L2 R2 U2 B2 U D2 L' D' F L' F' U D B' U R B2 R D2 F2 L F B U' R
4. U2 L2 U B2 D2 F' B L' B R' F' D F2 D F' R' L D L B D' L' U D B2
5. U B2 D' R L2 B' U2 F' B2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L R D2 B' L D L2 F L B2 L
--------------------------
*Miscellaneous Info*
If anyone would like to help me do this competition again or help me open this up to more people please contact me at: [email protected]

If you would like any other 3x3 shapemods added to the event list please email them to me.

If you have any questions or suggestions email me.

Please only post your solves on the thread


----------

